# Sapper Darren Foster RE and Rifleman Remand Kulung 1st Batt. Mercians



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...ons/SapperDarrenFosterKilledInAfghanistan.htm

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...s/RiflemanRemandKulungKilledInAfghanistan.htm


We are half way through the tour now then the Brigade will be home and we will be able to have proper remembrance services for the guys but their courage and sacrifice will never be forgotten.







We will remember them.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 15, 2010)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 15, 2010)

.


----------

